# What color should a normal dog's urine be?



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry if this is a weird question but I was curious. 

I just collected Miss Maddie's urine sample, luckily her normal vet is open today and we're going over at 7 pm tonight to drop off the sample and so she can get another bordetella vaccination. I'm also going to schedule her surgery tomorrow when the specialist is open. 

When I was looking at it I felt like it was really really dark. I took a picture of it in the cup and it looks pretty accurate, it might be slightly darker in real life (I was tilting the cup in the 2nd picture to try and get a closer picture). She drinks plenty of water a day and she's going to the bathroom a lot right now because of the UTi.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It looks like the urine is concentrated, which would be indicative of a UTI. Doe it smell particularly strong? What antibiotic is she on - Some will cause a change in the color of the urine, as well.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes I did notice that it smelled strong when I poured it out of the pie tin. She's not on an antibiotic yet, I just noticed that her UTI has definitely appeared to come back so we're off to the vet tonight to get a new antibiotic. They usually prescribe her Cephalexin and I want to make sure she's not resistant to it before they give her another dose.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marieb said:


> Yes I did notice that it smelled strong when I poured it out of the pie tin. She's not on an antibiotic yet, I just noticed that her UTI has definitely appeared to come back so we're off to the vet tonight to get a new antibiotic. They usually prescribe her Cephalexin and I want to make sure she's not resistant to it before they give her another dose.


 
Urine this concentrated means UTI. She needs to be on an antibiotic. Cephlalexin, or Clavamox. How old is she? When she was treated for a UTI before, was it only one course? And, for how long?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie has been having recurring Urinary Tract Infections since shortly after she came home as a puppy. I can't even remember how many she's had now. The course of treatment has been Cephalexin for 4 weeks usually. She's also been on clavamox, amoxicillin, I can't remember what else. The last time she had a UTI was awhile ago so I was waiting to see if she needed surgery (we brought her to a specialist and she was diagnosed with an anatomical problem that causes the UTI's. But a woman I spoke to at doggy daycare told me her sister's dog had the same problem and it went away as she got older) and I'm going to schedule the surgery tomorrow.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46196 Link to her diagnosis, so the last time she had a UTI was sometime before that date because that was when we went to the specialist. I think that's the longest amount of time she's gone without having one. She's almost a year old - her birthday is next month.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Was she diagnosed with an inverted vulva?

***Ahh, I just clicked the link. I remember posting to the thread, also. Bitches with this anamoly will have continuing UTI's unless repaired, often the procedure is done when already under for spaying. It's good that she will be having it repaired, and as I said before, recovery is generally relatively easy.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah that's what she has. I also needed to set aside some money for the surgery too, which I now have. I'm just hoping that there isn't a really long waiting period before she'll be able to have the surgery - I'm not really sure how busy they are/how it works. 

We're going to her regular vet at 7 to get the new antibiotics (I think it takes them a couple days to do the urinalysis so I'll ask them to prescribe a small amount of something until they know which antibiotic would work best). I ordered the nature's farmacy digestive enzyme that you suggested and a cranberry supplement they had too. I figure even after she has the surgery I'll still give her the supplement ...


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Was she diagnosed with an inverted vulva?
> 
> ***Ahh, I just clicked the link. I remember posting to the thread, also. Bitches with this anamoly will have continuing UTI's unless repaired, often the procedure is done when already under for spaying. It's good that she will be having it repaired, and as I said before, recovery is generally relatively easy.


Ok thanks, I'm going to schedule the surgery tomorrow. We just got back from her regular vet and they prescribed more Cephalexin and sent the urine off to the lab, she said that it looks like I caught it early because it doesn't look too bad. Her regular vet did advise that I get the surgery through the specialist because she said it's not a surgery that they do very often. 

I also had been thinking Maddie was starting to look on the chunky side and the vet said she would like her to lose a couple pounds. She weighed 56 lbs and she said she would like her to be in the low 50s ... I guess she'll need to go on the green bean diet too!


----------

